# WV Pigeon Mickey D Needs a Home



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi I live in Clarksburg WV I am looking for a home for Mickey D, A pigeon I rescued from a Mcdonalds parking lot, about 1 1/2 months ago that had a broken wing. I would love to keep him but I have 8 cats and I just dont feel I can give him the attention he needs. He seems content in his cage and I try to get him out often, I had one person respond but she is in Va 4 1/2 hours away. I would like to find someone closer. Hes beautiful ,I think they call them gray bar pigeons with the purple and green coloring around the neck. I am not sure if he will ever be able to be released, his wing is still not right. He does fly some but just not very strong. Please Help me find him a good home....Thanks so much Jerida


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

I hope Mickey D. will find a nice home.
Could you re-post in the adoption forum, I think you will get a better respons there.
Myriam


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just Wanted To Update Everyone About Mickey D.. 

I Will Be getting Him on Monday Feb. 18th. 

What A Sweet Lady That has Him She And her Husband Will Be driving Around3Hours To Bring This Bird To Me. she really Loves Mickey But With Her Cats And Wanting To Make Sure He Is Happy And Safe Is Why She Is Giving Him To Me. 
I want To thank jcatbird8 For What she Has Done To care And Love This Pigeon That Came Into Her Life Very Few People Would Take The Time To Care For A Hurt Pigeon And She Has Done Such A Great Job. I'm Sure Mickey Will Miss Her As much As She Will Miss Him. 

Thanks For Caring jcatbird8


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! Thank you Jennifer and JCat for making this happen! 

Terry


----------

